# Zma



## will7013 (Dec 18, 2001)

What are the pros and cons of it?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2001)

Cons = none

Pros = possibility of raised testosterone levels


btw, I take it every night!


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2001)

ZMA is awesome, I heard it raises GH too..


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2001)

ZMA is a good supplement...as far as raising testosterone levels...well, maybe if you are zinc deficient, which is doubtful. I think it works best for getting a more restful sleep...but, that, in and of itself, is a good thing!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 19, 2001)

i take zma, i've noticed that i sleep alot better.another body builder told me that a good nights sleep means a better workout the next day


----------



## ac (Dec 21, 2001)

i think that zma is a bit of a rip off. It didn't do much for me and for half the price you can buy zinc and magnesium for half the price.


----------



## crowman (Dec 21, 2001)

It has been shown to raise test levels, slightly.  I personally didn't notice any gains when I started taking it, but I sure started sleeping a lot better.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 21, 2001)

gopro hit it on the head,it will raise testosterone levels if youre zinc levels are low.. but,, keep in mind, if youre well rested, you can go into the gym and rip it apart,but if your sleepy, well do i have to say it


----------



## maryjean (Dec 21, 2001)

*zma*

zma is good-it's better than nothing.If you really want a power packed testosterone enhancer build your self a real power pack.For basics lets start with Zinc 50mg(one of the replys I read questioned the need to actualy take a Zinc supplemen-he is probably celibate-every time a man ejaculates he almost totally depletes his supply of ZINC-HOW ARE YOU GOING TO GET THIS BACK?)A good package should include Avina sativas,Tribulusd terris,B6-50 mg,and chelated copper ,4mg.To get the body you want you have to quit takig shortcuts in one pill such as Zma.I've began to steer my seious lifters to Eclipse Clomitrol in the gym.I haven't been able to monitor results yet.When I do I'll be getting them out.MaryJean


----------



## gopro (Dec 22, 2001)

If the ZMA is giving you a more restful sleep than that is worth more than any TRANSIENT raise in test levels that any OTC supplement might bring. During sleep is when our bodies go into "repair and growth mode" and when we have our greatest GH pulse. Sleep/recovery is one of the 3 points on the bodybuilding pyramid!


----------



## lwb357 (Dec 23, 2001)

maryjean.... i've heard that minerals compete with or are destroyed by certain vitamins and should be taken seperately and on an empty stomach. B-vitamins are water soluable and have to be taken with food so that they will remain in your system long enough to be absorbed.


----------



## Crayon (Dec 24, 2001)

1. What is it and where does it come from?

ZMA is a scientifically designed anabolic mineral formula. It contains Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate plus Magnesium Aspartate and vitamin B-6, and is an all-natural product that has been clinically proven to significantly increase anabolic hormone levels and muscle strength in trained athletes. 



2. What does it do and what scientific studies give evidence to support this?

Don't get me started! There is a large body of scientific evidence supportive of ZMA. Zinc and Magnesium are commonly depleted from your body. Studies have shown that supplementing with 30mg of Zinc and 450mg of Magnesium per day can elevate testosterone levels up to 30%!
The most talked about study is the following. Lorrie Brilla, PhD, a sports performance researcher at Western Washington University, recently reported that ZMA significantly increase free testosterone levels and muscle strength in NCAA football players. These ZMA study results were presented by Dr. Brilla on June 2, 1999, at the 46th Annual Meeting of the American College of Sports Medicine in Seattle, WA, and were published in the official ACSM journal, Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise, Vol. 31, No. 5, May 1999.

Specifically, Brilla reported that "a group of competitive NCAA football players who took ZMA nightly during an eight-week spring training program had 2.5 times greater muscle strength gains than a placebo group. (250% better results!) Pre and post leg strength measurements were made using a Biodex isokinetic dynamometer." The strength of the ZMA group increased by 11.6% compared to only a 4.6% increase in the placebo group.

Basically, this means that if you went up 10 pounds on your bench press in eight weeks without ZMA, you WOULD have went up 25 pounds in that same period if you had been taking ZMA.

Brilla further explained, "The muscle strength increases may have been mediated by the anabolic hormone increases in the ZMA group. The ZMA group had 30% increases in free and total testosterone levels compared to 10 percent decreases in the placebo group... The ZMA group also had a slight increase in insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) levels compared to a 20 percent decrease in the placebo group. This study shows that anabolic hormone and muscle strength increases can be induced in already strength-trained athletes by using a novel zinc-magnesium preparation."

Many other studies have shown the same results! No wonder bodybuilders around the world are seeing better gains than ever before. No question about it, ZMA has the scientific research and real-world anecdotal evidence to launch it to a level previously held only by creatine. And the NFL has taken notice!

Another benefit is better sleep. ZMA should be taken 30 - 60 minutes before bed. Most people notice they can fall asleep deeper and then sleep more deeply. Don't be surprised if you start having very vivid dreams while taking ZMA!



3. Who needs it and what are some symptoms of deficiency?

Any bodybuilder looking to gain strength, increase athletic performance, and muscle mass should consider taking ZMA. There have been many studies showing that most athletes are deficient in zinc, magnesium, and vitamin B-6. This is not a good thing for any athlete! The effect of zinc depletion on muscle function was tested on eight male subjects. This study demonstrated that muscle endurance, or total work capacity, declines rapidly with acute zinc depletion and the degree of the decline is correlated with the reduction in plasma zinc concentration. Many other studies show that after participating in regular intense exercise athletes' levels of zinc and magnesium decreases deeply.


4. How much should be taken? Are there any side effects?

The dosage and proportion is very important. You can't just take a multi-vitamin to get these results. Most successful ZMA products have: Vitamin B6: 11mg, Magnesium: 450mg, Zinc: 30mg. This product is all-natural and there are no known side effects. It is safe for men and women.


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2001)

Science is great..but the real world is where it counts. ZMA, CLA, OKG, and HMB have all had much scientific support, but little real world results. Yes, ZMA is a decent supplement, especially if it helps you sleep, but the claims made for it in advertising are way over the top.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Science is great..but the real world is where it counts.



Amen brother!


----------

